# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Emergency lamp won't stay on

## xselseven

I got a used emergency fluorescent lamp for a good price, or so I thought.
It is MAJOR TECH REL360
6v lead acid battery.
It charges (as in red charge led lights up) 
But the lamps(1 or 2),only stay lit for a minute. 
I swopped the battery with a known good one, with the same result. 
I hooked a battery charger to the battery wires, and the lamps STAY lit, so that must be a definate clue. 
I thought capacitor, as it stores electricity. 
I removed the little circuit board, and don't see swollen caps, and nothing burnt, so unless you good folk can offer a solution, it is destined for the dustbin,as I don't have the electrical knowledge to fix, however, I can hold a soldering iron, lol. 

Measuring, we have 6v when off. 
when lamps are on, then the battery stops to 4.5v
Both batteries have this behaviour. 

I can't take it back, as I damaged the body when dismantling. 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk

----------


## ians

I cant say i have ever been a big fan of Major tech ...i only buy the KEW product linked to the brand name...the rest i stay away.

I also dont buy flash products...i cannot afford to...even though the product sell at an affordable rate ...the come backs are out of my league...1 hour of my labour time is worth far more than the inferior product they dump on the market. 

Bin it unless you have time to waste on junk.

----------


## xselseven

Update: I am going with battery is kaput. I had swopped the battery from one in a led lamp. when I ran the led lamp, it was bright initially, but it soon ran out of juice, even after a day on the battery charger.
UPDATE:
Yep, definately battery. I had the original  led lamp battery on charger overnight and I have now had an hour of fluorescent light with it in the major tech lamp.
So, R90+- at Communica will sort this out. 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk

----------


## ians

If you are looking for a good reliable light which offers plenty light and lasts the entire day and some...i highly recommend these lights...i give them a 10/10 

I have them in my house for load shedding etc...or to take with for camping etc...they plug into a socket and switch on automatically if the power goes off.

I use them on site when we work in dark places...i have never been able to find a light which can last the day on site.

These lights last more than a day in fact they say up to 60 hours...i personally havent left them on longer than 14 while working on site...and it was still working.

I saw them on special for R149 the other day.

what also makes even more handy is the fact that they have a usb point to charge your phone. 




https://www.builders.co.za/Lighting/...o98aAp6I8P8HAQ

----------


## Justloadit

> Update: I am going with battery is kaput. I had swopped the battery from one in a led lamp. when I ran the led lamp, it was bright initially, but it soon ran out of juice, even after a day on the battery charger.
> UPDATE:
> Yep, definately battery. I had the original  led lamp battery on charger overbought and I have now had an hour of fluorescent light with it in the major tech lamp.
> So, R90+- at Communica will sort this out. 
> 
> Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


The other problem is the battery charger. It is usually a resistor in series with your transformer. Long hours with this connected eventually damages the battery.
For a couple of Rands they could use a IC to have a proper battery charger.

----------


## IanF

> If you are looking for a good reliable light which offers plenty light and lasts the entire day and some...i highly recommend these lights...i give them a 10/10 
> 
> I have them in my house for load shedding etc...or to take with for camping etc...they plug into a socket and switch on automatically if the power goes off.
> 
> I use them on site when we work in dark places...i have never been able to find a light which can last the day on site.
> 
> These lights last more than a day in fact they say up to 60 hours...i personally havent left them on longer than 14 while working on site...and it was still working.
> 
> I saw them on special for R149 the other day.
> ...


I agree with the other Ian brilliant light. We also found it bright enough to assist with weeding vinyl. That is were you pull off the bits of vinyl you don't stick down.

----------


## xselseven

yes, those magneto led lamps are top notch. I have one of those as well. On my second one in fact, as the first one stopped working after getting dropped over 50 times, lol. Only the handle pivot points are  fragile, I drilled a hole right through and fitted a super long nut and bolt to secure the handle, and have never looked back. That is the unit from which I took the battery out of and fitted to this major tech lamp, which as you say is not well made.
I had to resolder various wires on quite a few times because of all the manhandling I had to do, while disassembling, and putting it back together.
And 16 hour charge to get 2 hour lighting is  way out of wack.
The next one will be an led. 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk

----------

